# Schaltplan



## Maximus155 (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich bin dabei für eine Photovoltaikanlage ein Leitsystem zu entwickeln. Es sollen Analoge Werte abgefragt werden wie Not Aus, Lüfter, Türentschalter usw. 
jetzt zu meinem Problem: Es wird mit einem PT 100 die Innen- und Außentemperatur abgefragt. wie gebe ich den auf meinen IPC (Beckhoff CX 1000) und wie kennzeichne ich das halb proffessionell in meinem Schaltplan. Ich habe mal eine Handskizze beigelegt wie ich das machen würde ich denke aber das es falsch ist. Kann mir jemand ein gutes einfaches free download Programm nennen mit dem ich soetwas zeichnen kann?
Kann ich mit der Busleitung direkt auf meine I/O Schnittstellen?
Wie wird das im Schaltplan gekenntzeichnet?
Danke 
Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2010)

hallo Maximus155,
du willst uns ein wenig reinlegen, deine Fragestellung ist doch jetzt ´
nicht ernsthaft gemeint .
Du bist schon ein schlimmer Finger, der erste Thread und gleich so 
ein lustiger Beitrag 

gruß helmut


----------



## Chräshe (21 Juni 2010)

Ave Maximus,

  Not-Aus, Lüfter, Türendschalter sind Digitale Signale. Diese können, so wie du gezeigt hast, angeschlossen werden.
  Der Not-Aus ist aber hoffentlich nur eine Information für die SPS! Zum Abschalten ist das im Normalfall nicht zulässig. Was schaltetest du mit dem Not-Aus überhaupt ab?


Maximus155 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit der Busleitung direkt auf meine I/O Schnittstellen?


Wo ist hier eine Busleitung?

  Was das Zeichnen angeht:
  An besten du liest dich mal hier und hier etwas ein…
  Symbole von Funktionsgruppen wie eine SPS müssen sowieso selbst erstellt werden, sofern dein CAD die nicht hat… 
  Suche mal bei Beckhoff wie die Klemme für ein PT100 aussieht. Dann kommst du bestimmt selbst drauf, wie das angeschlossen wird…

  Zum dokumentieren von 2 oder 3 Seiten, kannst du dir mit der Zeichenfunktion im Office oder OpenOffice helfen. 
  Wenn es mehr wird, würde ich zu professionellen ECAD- Programmen greifen. Die sind allerdings verhältnismäßig teuer…

  Sieh mal hier:

  TinyCAD (open-source)      http://tinycad.sourceforge.net/                    War nicht so toll ;-)
  Aucotec                                 www.aucotec.com
  Cadison                                 www.cadison.com
  CIM-Team                             www.cim-team.de
  Gerhard Schmitz                  www.elektrocad.de
  Eplan                                      www.eplan.de
  ESP                                        www.espgmbh.com
  IGE-XAO                               www.ige-xao.com
  Innotec                                   www.innotec.de
  Koramis                                 www.koramis.de
  Mensch und Maschine         www.mum.de
  Racos                                    www.racos.com
  Siemens                                www.atd.siemens.de/itps/sigraph
  TCS                                        www.tcs-s.de
  TDV                                        www.tdv.de
  Treesoft                                 www.treesoft.de
  Wscad                                   www.wscad.de
  Ziegler-Informatics               www.caddy.de


  Gruß
  Chräshe
  -----------------

  PS: Es ist enorm hilfreich, wenn dein Titel bereits etwas aussagt.
  Noch hilfreicher ist es, wenn konkrete Fragen gestellt werden… 


  @ Helmut
  Für’ne Verarsche fast zu aufwändig – oder? *ROFL*


----------



## ralfsps (21 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo Maximus155,
> du willst uns ein wenig reinlegen, deine Fragestellung ist doch jetzt ´
> nicht ernsthaft gemeint .
> Du bist schon ein schlimmer Finger, der erste Thread und gleich so
> ...


 
*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

Das war gut Helmut

Ralf


----------



## nade (22 Juni 2010)

Ehm,,,, sorry er Frage, aber du bist sicher, das du nicht im 1. Lehrjahr bist?

F* ist bezeichnung für eine Sicherung, aber das Schaltsymbol läßt nicht darauf schließen, wie die Betätigung erfolt. Thermisch? Magnetisch?....
Welchen sinn soll diese "Überwachung" haben?

Die Daten lassen sich meist aus den Wechselrichtern selber Auslesen. Für Feuer/Brand, hat ein vernetzbarer Rauchmelder eine wesentlich höhere Effektivität. Auch für Löschversuche sollte hier ehr an Fernwirkende DC-Trennschalter von z.B. Moeller/Eaton gedacht werden. 

Andere Frage noch, wie groß soll denn die PV-Anlage sein?

Zudem, kleiner Tipp von einem PV-Anlagenbauer, die Daten, wie Themperatur, Sonneneinstrahlun, Stringstrom/Spannung, ..... täglich oder stündlich zu Dokumentieren, hat keinen Sinn. Einzig relevante Daten sind Monatlich oder Jährlich, wobei eben auch berücksichtigt werden sollte, wie das Durchschnittswetter war.


----------



## Maximus155 (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

es sind jeweils Hilfskontakte von den Sicherungsautomaten, also potentialfreie Wechselkontakte. Ich möchte ein Echtzeitfähiges, (d.h. bei PV 15 min Werte) Programm erstellen lassen. Bei größeren Anlagen macht das schon Sinn in kurzen Abständen möglichst viele Werte abzufragen, da sonst viel Geld verloren gehen kann.  

Grüße


----------

